# MIDlet installieren - Telefon stürzt ab!



## JPKI (2. Apr 2007)

Guten Abend. Bin grad voll verzweifelt: Ich will ein größeres, mittels *JME* entwickeltes MIDlet auf mein Handy überspielen (*Samsung SGH-D900*). Hab zuerst die JAD und JAR-Datei auf's Handy kopiert und wollte sie dann von dort installieren (so wie es bei meinem alten Handy auch ging), doch das klappt net.

Also hab ich etliche Tutorials aus'm Internet ausprobiert, darunter z.B.:
users.skynet.be/yozy/tutorials/samsung/d600/d600-1.htm
www.telefon-treff.de/showthread.php?s=&threadid=232666&perpage=15&pagenumber=40

Aber alles endet in einem Fiasko: Das Telefon stürzt ab! Weiss wer Rat? Die schreiben dort im Forum, dass alles wunderbar klappt bei ihnen, aber bei *mir* nicht, obwohl ich die Anleitungen Wort für Wort ausführe. Deshalb poste ich das Problem auch noch hier.

Weiss wer Rat?


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Apr 2007)

Lade doch das Programm nochmal herunter. Vielleicht liegt ein "schiefes" Bit mit drin.


----------



## JPKI (2. Apr 2007)

Klappt leider nicht. Ich hab's von meinem PC runtergeschmissen, neu installiert und erneut versucht. Aber es klappt immer noch nicht


----------



## JPKI (3. Apr 2007)

Neuer Tag, neues Glück: Hab das Program neu gedownloaded, reinstalliert und es anschließend noch mal probiert. :### Doch das klappte nicht. Also bin ich mal von der Anleitung abgewichen, hab mich durch das Settings-Menü geklickt und hab entdeckt, dass beim Feld *Local IP-Address* ein ungültiger Wert stand :noe: und hab diesen verbessert. Danach der übliche Neustart des Programms und siehe da - *es klappt! Problem gelöst! :applaus:  :meld:  :bae: *

Was ich nur nicht verstehe: Warum braucht das Programm meine lokale IP, um Daten auf ein mit *USB* verbundenes Mobiltelefon zu übertragen  ???:L  :bahnhof:  ???


----------

